# Intentionally Offensive?



## Get-dancing (Apr 13, 2008)

-


----------



## RailRide (Apr 13, 2008)

Old newspaper adage: 

"If it bleeds, it leads"

Offensive gets eyeballs almost as well as smut. Bonus points if it causes drama.

---PCJ


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 13, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> intentionally offensive? I do it loads



You sure do. :roll:


----------



## Anubis16 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't, but I'm more than willing to.  Personally I only think things should be "offensive" if there's a reason for them to be offensive.  If its got a good message, that's fine.  If it's just being done to get attention, then that irks me to no end.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 13, 2008)

I remember seeing a video of a cat being burned alive in a little cage. The screechy/gaspy/gurgle sounds it made after disappearing within the bright flames, just before it all went quiet, was definitely disturbing. I lost sleep :


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2008)

I remember seeing a video of two girls performing various unusual acts using a single cup. It was definitely disturbing, I lost sleep.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> I remember seeing a video of two girls performing various unusual acts using a single cup. It was definitely disturbing, I lost sleep.



*shudders*

dammit.. I just don't even want to think about that one.. can't we all just pretend we never saw it?


----------



## shiftyfox (Apr 14, 2008)

well if you really want the attention that bad then go for it.  Being offensive for the sake of offensiveness works in a Paris Hilton sort of way I guess.


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Like I take photos of me holding a dead fish over my undies, or a toilet filled with my blood, or a jar full of my piss and a photograph of Hitler.



That's about as offensive as Sum 41.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 15, 2008)

I suppose I'm a little more old-fashioned than that... I don't appreciate getting my hits from something just because it's offensive, rather than because I have art skills. >.< To me, there's no point in it. 
I also generally prefer not to give people with that mindset much attention... It doesn't deserve it >.< If it was offensive for the sake of expression, maybe, but quite often it's just offensive to get attention.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 15, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> I do it loads, because thats what gets the most attention. As well as the fact that Im weird.
> Like I take photos of me holding a dead fish over my undies, or a toilet filled with my blood, or a jar full of my piss and a photograph of Hitler. I do it because one of our most inner-desires is to dwell on the negatives, you know?


imo sounds like you're just trying to look cool amongst the 11-year-old demographic


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2008)

Uh yeah I'm pretty sure benzin wasn't made to be art. More like "lol let's set a cat on fire XD".


----------



## Ledge (Apr 16, 2008)

I...Do, but mine has purpose...Moreso than just to get the reaction of odd. A vibrant theme in my art classes are Gay rights, and the like. And tags which seem to go into that category and what my opinion is on them.


----------

